# Punchman6's "What a Chef eats at home" Thread!!!



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey fellow boys and girls...I thought it would be kinda cool to show you guys how a chef eats on a daily basis or when not in the kitchen at work...My girlfriend and I are both chefs so we tend to go a bit overboard sometimes, but usually its just good, tasty comfort food for us and the family!!! Sooo, to start off this thread I figgered I would show what happens when we go overboard so u can all compare and DROOL!!!! LOL...j/k...

So tonite we decided to seek out some killer fresh fish and make some sushi at home!!! Much cheaper than goin out for it and its more fun too!!!! Here we have a sushi feast for the ages!!!! Mind you, this was only for 3 tonite!!!!!!!!:biglaugh:

The prep:

















During:

























AND the finish....









































Phew, thats alot of sushi, just realized how much we have left!!!! Hope u all enjoyed and stay tuned for more....and needless to say we have leftovers so anyone who wants just c'mon over!!!!!

eace:

- D


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

MORE:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Bloody Hell David, your a sushi whore! I assume your bringing whats left when you accept Tash's invite? LOL. Nice work. :hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice! I LOVE Sushi...


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Ummhh, Chef de Cuisine while the sushi looks fab it is just not my forte !.......might I have the Tuna ( I presume,) grilled rare ? :hungry:


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

cigar loco said:


> Ummhh, Chef de Cuisine while the sushi looks fab it is just not my forte !.......might I have the Tuna ( I presume,) grilled rare ? :hungry:


Yes Kym, that is tuna and its OK, sushi isnt for everyone!!! Grilled tuna...no problem brother...how do u like it cooked??? Rare I hope!!!!!


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Tonite we had Pan Seared Diver Scallops with roasted brussels sprouts from the garden tossed with spinach and oven dried tomatoes and caramelized onions with a nice caper- brown butter sauce with capers from Greece!!!! Awesome!!! My girl is a chef too so we eat well even when Im at work!!! Brussels and tomatoes were from the garden out back!!! Scallops were caught today by a friend!!!! Fresh as all heck!!!!

Tomorrow we are having a B&E(bell and evans) Roasted chicken with IDK what yet?!!!!:rotfl::deadhorse:


----------



## jspilon (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow! This looks like a very nice Sushi meal!!!:hail::hail::hail:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Holy Crap, that sushi looks eff'n epic.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Dammit David! I wish people would stop mentioning scallops on here. I'm hungry again & I just ate lunch. :clap2::dude::wink:ound:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Dammit David! I wish people would stop mentioning scallops on here. I'm hungry again & I just ate lunch. :clap2::dude::wink:ound:


I hear that!!!! :hungry:


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanx for all the comments guys!!! It means alot to me and my girl!!! We love to eat and we love to cook, but we also DO put in alot of time for our meals sometimes, like the sushi, but its always worth it!!!

Tonite , and sorry for the lack of pics, but we had 2- 2inch cut USDA prime, dry-aged Porterhouse steaks grilled to perfection!!! Along side them we had tomatoes from the garden roasted and stuffed with quinoa, dried cranberries, onions and some curry!!! It was an amazingly epic meal!!!!! Time for a nice cigar and a beer for my reviews!!!!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Cool thread ... subscribed!


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks great, and sounds like you and your girl really enjoy what you do. Now my stomach is growling. 
By the way what is quinoa?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Quinoa (pronounced /ˈkiːnoʊ.ə/ or /kwɨˈnoʊ.ə/, Spanish quinua, from Quechua kinwa), a species of goosefoot (Chenopodium), is a grain-like crop grown primarily for its edible seeds. It is a pseudocereal rather than a true cereal, or grain, as it is not a member of the grass family. As a chenopod, quinoa is closely related to species such as beets, spinach, and tumbleweeds. Its leaves are also eaten as a leaf vegetable, much like amaranth, but the commercial availability of quinoa greens is currently limited.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Rookee said:


> Looks great, and sounds like you and your girl really enjoy what you do. Now my stomach is growling.
> By the way what is quinoa?


Quinoa is known as the "super" grain..it is the most healthful grain known to man and has more nutrients, vitamins and protein as well as fiber than any other grain on earth. It is also the oldest grain known to man..the ancient incas discovered it and based their entire culture around eating it and basically worshiping it!!!It is steamed like rice and cooks up fluffy and absolutely delicious...nutty, a little crunchy and packed full of nutrients it is one of my fave grains!!! Try it, you will love it!!! You can get it at most whole foods and health food stores....

Warren, look for my PM brother...


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Damn Dave, makin me wish I lived closer to the coast again! I just don't trust any seafood in the mountains enough to eat it raw. I trust my nose, and my knowledge of fish, but only as far as I can drive.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Any advice for identifying fish of high enough quality to eat raw? I live on the Atlantic Ocean, and I'll eat tuna I catch myself raw or close to it. But I just don't know if I can trust "sushi-grade" at a store. 

From a chef's perspective, how tentative are you about these things? Do you eat fish (or beef for that matter) from your local merchant raw? Or are you getting your sushi-grade stuff from your restaurant supplier?


----------

